# Possible trigger finger problem



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

On my right hand, the finger next to my thumb is giving me concern.

I found this page in searching.
https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/trigger-finger/symptoms-causes/syc-20365100

My risk factor from this article is -
**Repeated gripping.* Occupations and hobbies that involve repetitive hand use and prolonged gripping
may increase your risk of trigger finger.

*Tenderness or a bump (nodule) in the palm at the base of the affected finger *
( I have a small pea shape bump in my wrist. Showed it to doctor and she said it was
a cyst. Asked me if it hurt and I said no. Said to not worry about it at this time. It's
not getting bigger, currently )

So I am trying to vary my tasks. Use my left hand more. Trying not to carry heavy
items. Will have to get the hubby to carry my gallon water jugs out to my birds.
And or utilize a cart more .

Less time on computer. Trying to read more books. My recent one was a hard cover
700 page historical first person, one about homesteading. I am a fast reader and
try to put the book down and take breaks from it. That book was very interesting
and hard to put down though.

One of my factory jobs years ago, had a lot of repetitive motion doing piecework.
When I started getting wrist problem, I decided to leave that job.

I was peeling potatoes yesterday I noticed some pain in the finger.
And then cleaning up the brussel sprouts did not help any either. 

Anything else I can try ? 
If it gets worse, I will see a doctor.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My husband has trigger finger- does yours get halfway closed and hesitate before it will continue? His has been stuck half way and won't move at all, and suddenly click open. He started having steroid injections a few years ago, but now he's at the point where he has to have surgery to release the tendon.

The cyst in your wrist may be putting pressure on the median nerve which causes pain in your finger.

Heat on the affected area might help.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What is your diet and nutritional supplement regimen?


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

I try to eat more good than bad stuff, most of the time.
Suggestions what to stay away from ?

No vitamin supplements.
Suggestions ?

Last checkup I had, doctor said I was in good shape and to keep doing what I am doing.
I do not take any medicine of any kind. 

So far, no mobility issues with the finger, when using it. Really trying to be ahead of 
a problem

My MIL had a trigger finger. Her's was caused by a accident.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Friend had it and had it operated on. the results were great...no more complaints...


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

There's another recent thread on this too, I think it was Farmboy Bill's.
1st is a correct diagnosis because a few different problems can have similar symptoms.
But if it IS Duyprenes disease, like so many others, the steroid shots are only temporary and do as much harm as good.
The only remaining options are to live with it and hurt or take the chance surgery will work. Surgery often does work, not always 100% so know the odds before you commit.
If you do get surgery it's about 7 minutes or less and you can have a local anesthetic.
After surgery you will have to do painful physical exercises to stretch, bend and straighten those fingers. If you're not willing to go thru the pain, don't waste the money on the surgery, it won't work..........and as I said it may not work anyway.
My wife had it in both hands, did one hand at a time and it's been a 50/50 result.
I have it now in both hands, it affects my daily manual labor and I live with the pain.
One interesting thing I found by accident, is the very same exercises after surgery also seem to help "restore" my fingers temporarily.
Lay your hand flat and press down, bending the fingers back straight and a little beyond raising your palm off the flat surface, stretching those tendons and ligaments, reversing the curling effect.
That's advice coming from a laymen, not an M.D., so take it or leave it.
It hurts like hell either way, but I make a living with my hands so I often search for ways that others won't ever try.
Once you have what's going on in your fingers explained by a doctor, it'll make sense.

The laymen's version is this.
Your connective tissue is like a sock over the finger bones. Just like an old sock, the elastic is wore out and it slips down and gets bunched up, causing a swelling and curling effect. By stretching it, you are pulling your sock up and straightening it again so you can use it. But it's only temporary too.
Surgery doesn't give you a "new sock" they just cut the old one out so it doesn't bunch up again.
Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

farmrbrown said:


> There's another recent thread on this too, I think it was Farmboy Bill's.
> 1st is a correct diagnosis because a few different problems can have similar symptoms.
> But if it IS Duyprenes disease, like so many others, the steroid shots are only temporary and do as much harm as good.
> The only remaining options are to live with it and hurt or take the chance surgery will work. Surgery often does work, not always 100% so know the odds before you commit.
> ...


This is good advice, but Duyrene's is not the same as trigger finger. The are often confused, but are separate issues. Trigger finger involves inflammation of the tendon sheath and is often limited to one finger, Duyrene's involves the palmar fascia and when the finger(s) are bent they are unable to be straightened. 

Mr. Pixie was first dx'd with Duyrenes but actually has trigger finger.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Irish Pixie said:


> This is good advice, but Duyrene's is not the same as trigger finger. The are often confused, but are separate issues. Trigger finger involves inflammation of the tendon sheath and is often limited to one finger, Duyrene's involves the palmar fascia and when the finger(s) are bent they are unable to be straightened.
> 
> Mr. Pixie was first dx'd with Duyrenes but actually has trigger finger.


Yeah, that's one of the reasons to get a Dr. to take a good look, a hand specialist.
I tend to talk in laymen's terms because that's how most people talk. A "trigger finger" can be a couple of similar things. My wife was told 2 or 3 times she didn't have Duyprenes including the specialist, who confirmed it after he cut her open.
It'll start with one finger and progress.
The one on my left hand is the ring finger and my right hand is the middle finger, which I've surmised could be from overuse in my younger years.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

THANKS for the responses 
Did not notice another recent thread ....will check it out.

Not sure what my finger is doing. But it scared me enough to do research.
I don't think surgery and me are a good idea. I am doing exercises to stretch it.
Put my hand flat as much as possible and push down on it.

Doing what I can at home to take the stress off it.
If I need a doctor, I will check that out.

I use my hands a lot.
I grew up on a dairy farm and I am sure I overused my hands a lot.
Moving bales of hay around and mowing them was hard work.
And all the feeding chores.

My hubby say's its part of old age and learn to live with it.
And spend less time on the computer. Well he don't share the tv
remote. And I don't want to spend a lot of time book reading.
I'm just too active to go that route.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I think BRP and Oxankle had an issue with this and I am thinking Ox had surgery.
My middle finger on my right hand locks up a lot including when I tie my boots, pulling weeds or just lean on my knuckle at the counter. Bought some slip on boots and try to be cautious when I close my hand. My neurologist ran several test and I have carpal tunnel and neuropathy and feet are numb too often. I talked to a orthopedic doc about the carpal tunnel and he mentioned a small incision on my wrist for that. The trigger finger has occurred since all that.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

po boy said:


> I think BRP and Oxankle had an issue with this and I am thinking Ox had surgery.
> My middle finger on my right hand locks up a lot including when I tie my boots, pulling weeds or just lean on my knuckle at the counter. Bought some slip on boots and try to be cautious when I close my hand. My neurologist ran several test and I have carpal tunnel and neuropathy and feet are numb too often. I talked to a orthopedic doc about the carpal tunnel and he mentioned a small incision on my wrist for that. The trigger finger has occurred since all that.


If the trigger finger (locking) isn't a big issue, have a couple cortisone injections (I think it's three) they'll help for a few years. Mr. Pixie is stubborn and won't have the surgery. Yet. He did the same thing with back surgery (L3-S1 fusion with hardware) and wished he'd done it 10 years earlier.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

I was wrong, it WAS bigrockpile's thread. There are several of them (threads) if you do a search.
Don't know HOW I could have confused those two guys..........

One thing I've noticed is that it's worse, the warmer it is. In real cold weather I can get my fist to close all the way without pain.
The main symptom is the finger "locking" when you grip something, and then won't straighten without a snap and some pain. But the 2nd disability is not being able to squeeze and grip like I used to, the strength and flexibility is gone.
It's definitely got some inflammation and swelling with it because I finally stopped wearing my wedding ring before it was too late and had to be cut off. The last thing I need is a rookie in ER who doesn't know how tough titanium is, and ends up leaving me with 9 fingers instead of 10!


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

I had trigger finger on my right hand along with Carpel tunnel in both wrists. Had them operated on - one hand at a time. When they did the right hand, the surgeon corrected the trigger finger. Therapy was not as bad as it sounds. I find myself curling my wrists and hands when I sleep so I try to stick them flat under a pillow or a body part.


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

ladytoysdream said:


> THANKS for the responses
> Did not notice another recent thread ....will check it out.
> 
> Not sure what my finger is doing. But it scared me enough to do research.
> ...


I had trigger finger about 8 years ago on my ring finger of my left hand. The Dr gave me a shot of cortisone in the palm of my hand mixed with something that numbed it. My left hand is still fine and no trigger finger. Now my right ring finger is starting to do that clicking sticking thing. I may need a shot of cortisone for that hand now.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Well my finger is back to normal
Did not see a doctor for it.
And the cyst on the wrist is gone. Also by itself.
Did not do anything for that either.

So maybe by trying to be use it less, and
paying attention *to how I used my hands*, might
have been what worked.

Thanks for all the responses in this thread.
I appreciate that.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

ladytoysdream said:


> Well my finger is back to normal
> Did not see a doctor for it.
> And the cyst on the wrist is gone. Also by itself.
> Did not do anything for that either.
> ...



That's great!
It took about 9 months and no surgeries, sounds good to me.
Somewhere in that time my fingers went back to normal too, although I can't say "good as new".
I'd like to avoid having it "fixed" if it'll fix itself.


----------

